# Switching centers



## malcolm (Nov 21, 2007)

Something useful I've thought of, would be if you noticed, say four corners of your top colour, but on the left face, you could move the top center to the left face and reduce the CO you had to do. Or, rather than start with a center up and one infront, you could find a particular edge and move the centers to it. I think this would be very useful also in 5x5x5 blind, if one lot of centers has alot of one colour.

I've found these algs for this:
ME2ME2M2
MEM'E'


----------



## Johannes91 (Nov 21, 2007)

malcolm said:


> ME2ME2M2


M' E2 M E2


----------



## Stefan (Nov 21, 2007)

http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/blindfoldsolving-rubiks-cube/message/506


----------



## alexc (Nov 22, 2007)

That's a good idea, maybe I'll try it.


----------



## malcolm (Nov 24, 2007)

I think it would be more useful in multi blind, as it takes alot of time in normal blind, but can drastically reduce memory needed for multi


----------

